# For Boy Doggies Only!



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Just curious...does your boy dog pee like a boy dog? 

Because...Monster won't...and it drives me crazy. I don't know why...but he always squats like the girl puppies. 

I've seen him lift his leg only twice to pee (One of which I'm not totally sure if thats what I really saw...)

He's two! How long is this going to take? He's not fixed. Do you remember the first time your boy puppy peed like a man doggie?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well....Jesse pees like a girl and Nemo lifts the leg.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Right around a year, Samson just started lifting his leg to pee.....Cosmo was a squatter when we first got him, but Samson seems to have taught him, too...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz mostly pees like a girl. Have seen him lift his leg maybe 3 times, once yesterday re-marking a spot where a stray dog was in our yard. Daddy was proud! LOL!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey pees like a girl at home, but he lifts his leg on everything at the park. He first did it at just over 8 months and hes not fixed. 
I was always told it was a "learnt" behaviour and if thats true, he probably quickly learned after watching the other dogs at the dog park lifting their legs.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

arnie will lift his leg ifhe has a tree or something along those lines to lean against otherwise he falls over and the look of dented pride is funny in itself :doh: but bless him he still tries personally by the time i was his age i think i would have given up by now but i have to give him credit hes a trier


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Are there ather dogs around? I think male dogs lift their legs to get the scent up higher, so they appear larger to other dogs (I don't know if that is true). If there are no other dogs around, your boy may not have a reason to do it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All my boys squat sometimes, to take a really big morning pee! But they all lift some, and Zander lifts almost always, with the odd exception for that big morning pee.

Most dogs don't until a year of age, sometimes more... so don't worry, he will!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

mason's almost 2 1/2 and has never lifted his leg..........  

Debbie & mason


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

He used to pee like a girl and still does. But sometimes he lifts his leg, like when he pees on Noahs spot.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would guess Mason was neutered young


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Bear doesn't lift his leg, but he doesn't squat either! He stands up, just bending his back legs a little.

At least he doesn't squat from watching Bonnie, I'm hoping someday he will learn to lift his leg!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel is 1 ... Never lifts his leg... Ive tried to teach him, but hes just not interested! LOL


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

it depends. Sometimes Rosco will lift his leg....but he only lifts his leg, if he's got something to pee on.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Never. I don't think Charlie knows how to lift a leg.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

All three of mine lift their legs to pee, and two were neutered young. Maybe it is having multiple males. Everytime they are out there is a sort of pee pecking order...who trumps who. Pretty amusing!


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

The Murph is 10+ months old. Still happily squatting.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Peanut will be 2 in January and he has been hiking his leg every since my little Maltese showed him thats what he's supposed to do about a year ago.


I have never once seen Buddy lift his leg.He squats down and steps back till he's pretty much touching the ground to pee.No one tell him this isn't manly though.:


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Diesel is 1 ... Never lifts his leg... Ive tried to teach him, but hes just not interested! LOL


Love the mental picture!! 


Farley pees like a little girl and he most likely always will. He is only 15 weeks and he does have Milo who pees like a man but he is a little on the girly side. I'll keep you posted though


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie said leg lifters are yucky. They always hit their front leg.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Ellie said leg lifters are yucky. They always hit their front leg.


Stephanie says boys that squat are yucky...as the puddle always hits either the back or the front feet and the he walks in it!!

But you gotta love them...and wipe their feet before they come in the house.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Diesel is 1 ... Never lifts his leg... Ive tried to teach him, but hes just not interested! LOL


Could you take a picture of you trying to teach him... I would love to see this!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker pee's mostly like a girl, but will lift his leg somtimes if he thinks he'll end up standing in it LOL (our yard is sloped).

He's never lifted his leg to mark anything.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Farley Rocks! said:


> Love the mental picture!!
> 
> 
> Farley pees like a little girl and he most likely always will. He is only 15 weeks and he does have Milo who pees like a man but he is a little on the girly side. I'll keep you posted though


When hes sniffing Ill run and pick his leg up and say "Go peepee"..haha! Last night I was trying to learn the new command "Smile".. I put peanut butter on his gums, and said....smile  lol He wasnt as amused as I was  Ya know though, he doesnt squat either... He shifts his whole body forward and leans haha... is that normal?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jason0618 said:


> Ellie said leg lifters are yucky. They always hit their front leg.


Not always....but it has happened!! :yuck: :doh:

Carson learned to lift from his older "cousins" and has been doing it since about 5 months. He lifts probably 85% of the time....and I have yet to figure out why he doesn't lift the other 15%. 

He's a marker too though (but he's un-altered). Our usual walk is along a street with a tree every 10 feet or so. It's funny to watch because he tries to pee on every tree, but he doesn't ration himself....so alot of the time he's "just going through the motions"!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus is 7 months, and he only lifts his leg to pee where Charlie Brown just peed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau lifts his leg sometimes. But most of a time he will lift his leg then put it down to the side like a kickstand. Bama squats but one time he started to lift his leg when he was peeing next to Beau and then started falling over. So he just squats now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow and Tucker both squat and I'm pleased with that. LOL I've always had female dogs and I told my husband lifting of the leg would take some getting used to. They're going to both be 5 and they still haven't lifted that leg.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, Samson is still young and he does not lift his leg yet. (almost 8 months).

Tag used to lift his leg, but he is 13 years old and has arthritis pretty bad in his legs.

And then of course, I have my little girl who pees like a lady.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy is only 5 1/2 months and still pees like a little girl :doh: he gets so close to the ground that sometimes you cant tell if he is actually going on not..


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lovealways_jami*  
_Diesel is 1 ... Never lifts his leg... Ive tried to teach him, but hes just not interested! LOL_


I've actually considered this...so I feel better, lol! 

Maybe it is because there are no other dogs that come in our yard...the one time Monster ran off, the first thing he did was ran to the neighbor's fence and peed on it...they have a little white ball of fluff named Snowball...I hate that dog....always barking and having stuff blamed on Monster...who never barks.
(It was funny, because I was like, "oh Monster! good boy! Now if you come here, I won't be mad at you for running off".....and then he took off running for another four blocks.
Anyways, the only other time he might have peed like a big manly dog was at the park on a tree...but I wasn't sure, and my boyfriend didn't see it so nobody believed me. 

I thought for a while that it was the lack of male influence in his life, but his best friend Charlie...that we lived with for a few months pees like a boy dog, and Monster just never caught on. Maybe it has to do with the lack of trees in my yard. 
The only other male dog he's been around is my parent's pug for a day, and they weren't aloud to go out together so Monster must have missed his...example. 
Then there are a bunch of girl dogs he's been outside with...maybe it is a lack of example.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

We once had a golden boy who would lift his leg so high and with such force that occasionally he'd knock himself over. Hysterical to watch!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> He's a marker too though (but he's un-altered). Our usual walk is along a street with a tree every 10 feet or so. It's funny to watch because he tries to pee on every tree, but he doesn't ration himself....so alot of the time he's "just going through the motions"!!


Lol, Bailey does that at the park. Half the time he doesn't actually pee, he just lifts his leg and stands there for the sake of it :uhoh:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> it depends. Sometimes Rosco will lift his leg....but he only lifts his leg, if he's got something to pee on.


That's how Kirby is, too!


----------

